

What happened to www.NewMogul.com? - phaedrus

I've been really enjoying newmogul.com.  What happened to it?  When I tried to go there today, I get "This page has been parked for FREE by GoDaddy."
======
run4yourlives
Somebody ignored his godaddy renewal emails, it seems.

